# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met psychiatrische ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Clinique Psychiatrique Frères Alexiens

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Clinique Psychiatrique Frères Alexiens
Rue Ruyff 68 
Henri-Chappelle


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Clinique Psychiatrique Frères Alexiens.*

----------

